# Family Dog Show 27th June 2010, Okehampton,Devon



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Family Dog Show 27th June 2010, Okehampton,Devon



Family Dog Show + Donkey Derby on 27th June 2010.Held at Simmons Park,Okehampton,Devon.Starts at 1pm.Lots of family dog classes,including best pedigree,best puppy,best crossbred,fancy dress,best movement,best rescued and lots more!! Rosettes to sixth place,Trophy for best in show winner and reserved best in show(to keep) and prizes.ONLY 50P PER CLASS!!!!!!!! Dog Agility and stalls.If you want a stall at this event you are most welcome



Okehampton Lions Club in aid of local charities


----------



## ilovecrossbreeds (May 9, 2010)

Hi there!
Do I need to fill in an entry form for this show? I would love to show my crossbreed there!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

ilovecrossbreeds said:


> Hi there!
> Do I need to fill in an entry form for this show? I would love to show my crossbreed there!


i think you just enter them on the day of the show, well thats what you normally do in most fun dog shows


----------



## ilovecrossbreeds (May 9, 2010)

Doggie fancy dress? That sounds fun!


----------

